# Are the companies hedging their bets?



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

People in both companies seem so sure the merger is going to happen. Yet both companies are busy getting car companies to put in "their" radios. Knowing full well if the merger goes as planned these radios won't allow people to have a la carte programming in the future.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

With all the updates and new programming going on at XM, I believe the folks at XM believe the merger will not happen.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> With all the updates and new programming going on at XM, I believe the folks at XM believe the merger will not happen.


Well they have certainly done a good job training their CSRs to say, "It is going to happen"  I sincerely hope it doesn't happen :angel:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope the merger does not go through. Sirius stations stink and I would hate to see Sirius programing with its one artist channels take over XM programming which is more diverse.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We saw the same attitude with the DBS merger a few years ago. Chuck was all gung-ho, mentioned the merger on every Chat. Then after it was denied, he started referring to DirecTV as 'the other satellite company’ again. Those involved in the merger will be overly optimistic as a way to get their point across and promote their cause.

On another note, if all this who-ha becomes a reality, you do know you can replace your factory XM head unit with a head unit with an interoperable receiver, just at an additional cost to you. Two months ago I shelled out $800 on a home theater receiver with an integrated XM tuner, that would be much more expensive to replace, but I’m not worried about it.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> We saw the same attitude with the DBS merger a few years ago. Chuck was all gung-ho, mentioned the merger on every Chat. Then after it was denied, he started referring to DirecTV as 'the other satellite company' again. Those involved in the merger will be overly optimistic as a way to get their point across and promote their cause.
> 
> On another note, if all this who-ha becomes a reality, you do know you can replace your factory XM head unit with a head unit with an interoperable receiver, just at an additional cost to you. Two months ago I shelled out $800 on a home theater receiver with an integrated XM tuner, that would be much more expensive to replace, but I'm not worried about it.


I hope all this "who-ha"--love that term :heart: never happens. But for XM's CSRs to tell me that a la carte programming will not mean a new radio when I know it will is just plain dumb IMO. It is all over the news plus on both companies' websites what packages you can get with the current radios and what packages you need a new radio for .


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

It is only ala cart programming that needs anew raidion though, correct? In other words, is it true that ordinary users who do not wish the new service can continue with their old radios? I have one of each (one in a vehicle and one normally at home or in another vehicle). In my case, ala cart likely would save money but I wouuld expect many folks to want to just stick with what they have.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

bmerrow said:


> It is only ala cart programming that needs anew raidion though, correct? In other words, is it true that ordinary users who do not wish the new service can continue with their old radios? I have one of each (one in a vehicle and one normally at home or in another vehicle). In my case, ala cart likely would save money but I wouuld expect many folks to want to just stick with what they have.


When/if they merge there is to be a package that lets XM people have some Sirius channels and Sirius people have some XM channels WITHOUT a new radio. I have heard 10 channels and also 11 channels and I have no idea who will pick the channels   Other than the fact it won't be the customers


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

all i want is howard 100/101 so i hope thats all i can sub to and get my xm channels too


----------

